# Pixelgrafik in SVG sinnvoll (wegen skalieren)?



## Gast170816 (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ist es sinnvoll/üblich, eine eine ganz große Pixelgrafik in eine SVG-Datei reinzutun um sie dann kleiner anzeigen zu lassen und die Skalierbarkeit von SVG zu nutzen?

Oder ist das Käse? Kann man dann gleich bei nem normalen JPG bleiben?
Skaliert ein SVG irgendwie "besser" oder ist es nur der Sinn, dass man damit eben echte Vektorgrafiken einbinden kann? (Weil große JPGs skalieren dauert ja jedenfalls beim Seitenaufbau immer etwas länger.)


----------



## sheel (27. Mai 2013)

Hi

wird qualitätsmäßig keinen Unterschied machen, also gleich bei Jpg bleiben.

Geschwindigkeit dürfte mit SVG (minimal) langsamer werden.
Der Overhead von XML-Zeug ist nicht nötig.

Verschieden schnelle/gute Möglichkeiten zum Bilder-resizen gibts schon,
aber das hat nichts mit SVG-oder-nicht zu tun und wird beim zB. Browser nicht änderbar sein.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image_scaling


----------



## Gast170816 (28. Mai 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Ich hab nämlich wo ein elastisches Layout, deshalb kam mir der Gedanke wie man da wohl NOCH besser was wegen Bilder skalieren machen kann.
Naja, dann bleib ich jetzt doch mal einfach beim JPG...


----------

